# Virgin Islands Prison Escapee Shot, Killed



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Associated Press*

SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico -- 
A convicted murderer who escaped from a U.S. Virgin Islands prison with two other inmates has died at a hospital after authorities shot him in the leg.
Justice Department spokeswoman Sara Lezama says the 19-year-old underwent surgery but died. She says police asked federal law enforcement on Sunday to help find the other two escaped convicts. Both are considered extremely dangerous.
It is the second time this year that a convicted murderer has escaped from the St. Croix prison. An inmate who broke out in March was found and transferred to a U.S. prison.
Two years ago, a judge found the local government in contempt of court for failing to fix the prison's health and safety problems following the death of an inmate.








Wire Service


----------

